# Suzuki 4 stroke connecting to Garmin GPSMAP



## fishdawgz (7 mo ago)

New member here about to try to bring engine data to the helm. I'm reasonably good at wiring and soldering but could use advice from someone that's done this. I've pruchased interface cable, NMEA2000 starter kit and am gonna try and make my own SDS adapter cable.... Any input would be appreciated (for example, what gauge wire for the adapter cable)?


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

I just went through this. I purchased the sds adapter cable because the engine interface cable not the connectors would fit through my rigging tube.

I’m not positive but if I recall correctly it looked small maybe 16-18 gauge?

Worked great to get engine data and was able to see what rod my prop was spinning but I removed it… first time out it worked fine all day. Went to head for the ramp and engine wouldn’t start. Red light wouldn’t even come on as I pulled the starter cable.

Dropped my trolling motor and was using that to limp back to the ramp. Halfway there figured I’d unplug the sds adapter from the engine started right up and ran fine. Plugged it back in and started fine with all functions working.Emailed suzuki to find out what that was all about. Told me to contact my local dealer… called a few places and said they had no idea never heard of that before.

Soooo I just removed the thing to take out that whole complexity and possibly messing something up that works perfectly fine without.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

I went c10 gauge instead. My local zuke guy said they were having issues and didn’t recommend running it to the fish finder.


----------



## Bjorn240 (Jul 24, 2020)

I have run my DF25A to the fish finder for 5 years and haven’t had any issues. The one thing the fish finder does not do is show the engine hours by blipping the tach at start up. Because you can’t get to the tach screen on a Garmin 94 before turning on the motor.


----------

